# Imported Hops



## Dan Pratt (2/1/14)

Hi,

I decided to import some hops for my brewing after this has become a larger cost of brewing when making APA's and IPA's - approx using 120g plus for these styles and at 11c per g from the LHBS and approx 8c per g through the known HD site i went with Nikobrew in the USA. Postage cost $32 but the hops were at 3.5c per gram h34r:

I bought 4 pounds of hops which is over 1.8kg. It did take 12 days but being xmas it was expected to take longer. I normally get imported goods from the US within a week.

Here are the hops i got - planning a West Coast IPA :icon_drool2:





Can someone tell me how to handle the hops after they are opened?? fridge, freezer, vacuum sealed again, lunch bags. any advice is welcome so I can make sure they keep for the coming months of brewing.


----------



## peas_and_corn (2/1/14)

Vacuum seal, into the freezer


----------



## Yob (2/1/14)

if you dont have a vac sealer... get one..

Worst comes to worst, sandwich bags into a clip lock container with as much air as you can get out of them, will keep OK until you get the vac sealer.


----------



## recharge (2/1/14)

As said vac sealer and freezer.

Rich


----------



## recharge (2/1/14)

I also use large bags so I can keep resealing the same bag.

Rich


----------



## Dan Pratt (2/1/14)

Any recommondation for a vac sealer?


----------



## recharge (2/1/14)

I just use a no name eBay job I bought about 5 years ago. Still going strong.


----------



## Camo6 (2/1/14)

I bought a luvelo with 25m of channel bags for about $60 or 70 off ebay. Works well. It won't do smooth bags without rigging something up though.


----------



## DU99 (2/1/14)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/64747-vacuum-sealer-for-hops/?hl=%2Bvac+%2Bsealer
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/69292-vacuum-sealers/?hl=%2Bvac+%2Bsealer
have a read thru these and the bags are called channel bags


----------



## Dan Pratt (2/1/14)

Just been speaking with my folks about my recent hop haulage and they have a vac sealer.....you beauty.


----------



## DU99 (2/1/14)

i would still get my own one,later on.


----------



## bradsbrew (2/1/14)

Also bagging up into20g, 50g and 100g increments helps. My $50 vac sealer has been one of my best brewing purchases.


----------



## Feldon (2/1/14)

What kills hops is oxygen, moisture and light/heat. Keep em vacuum sealed, frozen and dark and they can remain pretty fresh for a long time.

So, say if you use a single large vacuum bag to store your hops in, and store it in the freezer, be aware that when you open it to take some out moisture in the air will condense on the freezing cold hops still in the bag, shortening their 'use by date'.

Better, but a little more expensive bag-wise, to think about your future brews and break the hops up into usable amounts (20g, 50g whatever) and seal in those amounts. Then use a whole bag(s) when you brew.


----------



## Camo6 (2/1/14)

DU99 said:


> i would still get my own one,later on.


Weren't you listening? He said he just scored a free vac sealer!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/1/14)

And keep them in the freezer


----------



## Dan Pratt (2/1/14)

Camo6 said:


> Weren't you listening? He said he just scored a free vac sealer!


I said my folks have a vac sealer.....likely to buy one online....later.


----------



## Camo6 (2/1/14)

That's why the winking emoticon. Sheesh. Tough crowd.


----------



## Middo (3/1/14)

I bought a cheaper vacuum sealer but when I realised that it only worked with the channel bags I ended up buying a slightly more expensive SEALandPACK DZ300A. You can get these on ebay which is cheaper than buying direct.

I prefer DZ300A unit as it works with ALL bags and has a much larger seal @ 6mm. The bags are also very very cheap. I got 220 foil bags for $33 delivered. And when I open them and have some left over, I'll be able to reseal them again no trouble.

With what I got this was the first lot I did, 12 bags sealed for a total of 3 pounds 2013 Citra.


----------



## Dan Pratt (3/1/14)

Just spent half an hour sealing them up into 56g bags.


----------

